# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Mund te shkarkoni lojra te vogla falas

## NORTONI

Shkruaj>>    http://www.miniclip.com/      pastaj shkoni ne fundin e faqes dhe kliko tek DOWNLOABLE GAMES.

----------


## labikja

rrofsh..................

----------


## NORTONI

E thua me te tallur ti labikja apo te hyri ne pune vertete?

----------


## Harakiri

Retro remakes, freeware etj.

----------

